# i5-2500k on Asus P8Z68-V LX rig #2



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Hello, Lol i was suppose to post a new thread and suddenly the websites just died, but still my internet connection is on, spotify still on etc... This occured after OC of my i5-2500k to 4,2 GHZ @ 1,3volts my temperature is at 30~35 max 38~39 (idle). I have PLL and LLC disabled so yeah. I just wanna know if the overclocking caused the error on the website connections (could'nt even connect to any websites so i had to restart my computer). If i have did wrong on the OC, could you guide me how to just OC it to 4,2 GHZ? Would be appriciated much.

(im a noob :angel: )

current setups 4,2ghz @ 1,3v


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I doubt the OC was the reason for the internet problems.
Is there something you need to do that 3.7GHz can't handle?
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

OC'ing rather pointless with new CPU's but you can use this link as a guide if you really feel the need to OC: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-an-i2500k-652418.html
Note: OC'ing voids warranties.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Tyree said:


> I doubt the OC was the reason for the internet problems.
> Is there something you need to do that 3.7GHz can't handle?
> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
> 
> ...


Ok. Once OC'ed the warranty is gone?

I could use the BIOS OC'er that would be better lol. just 0.5 GHZ difference.

Is 4,2 Ghz on 1,216v safe/good?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

You should _never_ OC from within windows. Dozens of reasons. Most of the time it doesn't work right, and mose of the times it doesn't do anything.
OC from the bios, or not at all. Preferably, not at all.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

yoggi said:


> Ok. Once OC'ed the warranty is gone?
> 
> I could use the BIOS OC'er that would be better lol. just 0.5 GHZ difference.
> 
> Is 4,2 Ghz on 1,216v safe/good?



The Bios OC feature is fine and does not void warranties but .5GHz will not show any performance increase. 
A 3.7GHz CPU should do about anything you need running at stock speed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read my guide on how to overclock an i5 2500k at the top of the overclocking forum. Never overclock through windows. Overclocking through the BIOS is best and would not cause any issues with the internet however overclocking through windows can cause all sorts of problems.


----------

